# formatierung smart media card datenrettung



## kull_g (5. September 2004)

Hallo habe im Urlaub warum auch immer meine Smart media card formatiert. 
128 mb in Fuji 2800
Dazu kommt noch daß ich anschliessend ein Foto geschossen habe.
(Am Gardasee wars wirklich heiss...)
Gibt es für die Daten eine Rettung?

In der Hoffnung auf positive Nachrichten

Gerd


----------



## Sebastianus (5. September 2004)

Wenn du jedes Foto einzeln gelösch thättest, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich noch möglich die nicht überschriebenen Daten zu retten - beim formatieren wird in der Regel aber richtig geputzt!

Aber kleiner Tipp fürs nächste Mal: BEi den SM Karten sind so kleine rund Aufkleber dabei - die kann man auf die Karte kleben damit die Kamera erkennt, dass man keine Daten von de rKarte löschen kann!


----------



## turboprinz (5. September 2004)

HiHo,

habe über dieses Programm schon viele gute sachen gehört! Versuchen kann nichts schaden.
PC Inspector 

mfg

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Leugim (6. September 2004)

hi... Habe auch ein Datenrettungsfall... Ich hab die Fotos  von meiner 512er Cf2 (ca.150) "nur" geloescht...und spaeter gemerkt, dass ich nicht alle rueberkopiert hatte... soweit ich es verstanden habe, kann dieses Programm alle Kartentypen lesen und wiederherstellen, solange sie als wechselmedium und mit laufwerksbuchstaben angezeigt werden... Nun habe ich hier aber keinen Kartenleser Parat und schon gar nicht die moeglichkeit mir einen zu besorgen, da die Dinger hier so locker mal eben 50dollar kosten, wofuer ich 150pesos bei 2pesos/stunde.... dat haut nicht hin... gibt's da ne andere moeglichkeit?
Oder noch besser: wie kriege ich es hin, dass die kamera als wechsellaufwerk angesehen wird?


----------



## fluessig (6. September 2004)

Klar du könntest in eine Uni gehen und versuchen einen netten Studenten zu finden. In den technischen Fakultäten solltest du die Möglichkeit haben sowas zu machen. Immer freundlich sein.

Die Kamera zu nutzen wird wohl kaum funktionieren. Ist halt vom Model abhängig.


----------



## turboprinz (6. September 2004)

@ Leugim
wenn du Win2k oder XP besitzt solltest du einfach keine Treiber für deine Kamera installieren dann sollte sich das Ding als Wechseldatenträger beim System anmelden.

Ansonsten sollte es bei euch doch auch bestimmt ein Fotofachgeschäft geben, und da könnte es sein, wenn du eine/n nette/n Verkäufer/in findest könnte diese/r dir bestimmt helfen.

viele Grüße aus DE

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Leugim (7. September 2004)

Jupp.... da habts ihr recht... mal wieder eine etwas eingeprechte weltsichtweise gehabt  
das mit ohne Treiber: Funktioniert das auch, wenn ich die Kamera wieder deinstalliere und dann beim treiber installieren auf abbrechen druecke? oder bleiben da reste ueber, die dies nicht mehr moeglich mahcen?

Vielen dank fuer eure Antworten....


----------



## turboprinz (7. September 2004)

Hoy!

Wie schon gesagt wenn du 2000 oder XP Besitzer bist dann sollte es auch ohne Treiber gehen.
Deinstalliere einfach die Kameratreiber (um was für eine Kam handelt es sich? ist sie neuer oder eher älter), und fertig.

Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Leugim (11. September 2004)

hi... habe versucht, die treiber zu deinstallieren, hat jedoch ichts gebracht, weil sich die Kamera (canon EOS 300d) einfach von allein wieder installiert....
Jedenfalls taucht dann das Kamera-symbol im Arbeitplatz auf und die Kamera funktioniert wieder wie zuvor........ 
OHNE Laufwerksbuchstabe und noch weniger als wechselmedium...
HILFE.... *haareausreiss*
p.s: Habe WinXP :-(


----------



## fluessig (12. September 2004)

Hmm installier dir ein Datenrettungstool auf einen usbstick, lauf damit in ein PC Laden und frag ob du dort einen PC mit CF Leser (haben fast alle Barebones oder verscheidene Notebooks) testen darfst.

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, glaub ich nicht, dass es mit der Kamera alleine geht.


----------



## Leugim (12. September 2004)

hm... ok...
Dann werde ich mir mal sonen Cf leser holen... die sind immerhin noch billiger, als USb sticks.... DAnke sehr fuer die Antworten


----------

